# Kira, my super pup



## Foots (Apr 6, 2013)

Kira is now 16 weeks, 42 lbs. I got her to owner train as a mobility assistance dog, and she is doing great! So far she has sit, stay, down,out, sit and wait for food, sit when approached by anyone, heel (on my right side, because that is where I need her for balance down the road) When she is on leash in a store, anytime I stop, she sits. She has learned "Get my" shoes, socks, phone, to carry something for me, off leash recall. She loves swimming, fetch, find it, and playing with the other dogs.

Right now we are working on not barking when excited or frustrated. It is more like she is talking to herself when she wants something and can't get it. She doesn't bark at people or other animals in public, not even when somone approaches our gate, she lets the little border collie/ corgi mix do all the barking. 

She has pretty good self control and has bonded to me deeply. With how she is so far, I think she will excell in the future. She loves to "work", can't get enough of it. The only difficulties we have right now, is that when I have to leave her home, she will tear up MY stuff, or at least bring outside through the doggie door. I think a lot of that has to do with teething and immaturity with the bond, but it will work out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm always amazed at the super pups. why don't you crate your pup when
you go out?



Foots said:


> >>>>>> Kira is now 16 weeks, 42 lbs. I got her to owner train as a mobility assistance dog, and she is doing great! So far she has sit, stay, down,out, sit and wait for food, sit when approached by anyone, heel (on my right side, because that is where I need her for balance down the road) When she is on leash in a store, anytime I stop, she sits. She has learned "Get my" shoes, socks, phone, to carry something for me, off leash recall. She loves swimming, fetch, find it, and playing with the other dogs.<<<<<<
> 
> Right now we are working on not barking when excited or frustrated. It is more like she is talking to herself when she wants something and can't get it. She doesn't bark at people or other animals in public, not even when somone approaches our gate, she lets the little border collie/ corgi mix do all the barking.
> 
> She has pretty good self control and has bonded to me deeply. With how she is so far, I think she will excell in the future. She loves to "work", can't get enough of it. The only difficulties we have right now, is that when I have to leave her home, she will tear up MY stuff, or at least bring outside through the doggie door. I think a lot of that has to do with teething and immaturity with the bond, but it will work out.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

are you not afraid that your super pup will end up swallowing something while tearing it up since shes not crated? my dog didnt have the run of the house until he stopped tearing things up (around 8 months)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job on the work so far! But I have to admit, I too would be leery of allowing a 4 month old pup to run unsupervised.


----------



## Foots (Apr 6, 2013)

I have thought about crating her, but in 25 years of training and rehabilitating rescue dogs I have never used a crate. They used to send me the most messed up dogs, and I will admit there were two that I did consider crating before, but I basically have puppy proofed my house and yard after years of kids and dogs. I am not sure if it would be detremental to her psychy to crate her when all the others run free day and night. They do grow out of the chewing stage, and with freedom comes peace to most dogs. SHe is imo, retaliating for being left behind. Kind of like a little temper tantrum. I think she takes my stuff because it has my scent on it. She tends to "bury" my things under a side table she hangs out in like a little cave. 
I would think that crating her would make her feel punished, as she is an extremely social dog, with people and her doggie buddies. But saying that, I haven't voted against crating yet. SHe has the ability to be an amazing dog or a holy terror, I try not to scold her unless it is something really important, like when she wandered towards a road. (she was on leash, I just let her roam a little to see what she would do near a road). SHe was never in danger, I just wanted to make sure she knew that it was dangerous and not where I desired her to be going. When you give trust to the dog, they give it back. Even if you lose a few things in the process. 
I also do not "kennel" my dogs. I have a fenced yard because I do have a couple other females and I don't want any males getting to them. I also have the "invisible fence as well to make sure they don't jump the fence. I learned that combination with a dog that could clear a 6 foot fence with ease. So with the free roam of the house and yard, they are safe and feel free. There is no getting all riled up, or for real fighting, because everyone can go where they want to.
It won't be much longer before I will be able to take her EVERYWHERE, because she is being trained as a service dog. I have a few places that even though she was very young, they let me take her in anytime to train or shop or whatever. Soon, when she doesn't look like a puppy so much, I will be able to take her everywhere including work. For my work environment, I need her to have more maturity and self control to be off leash with me for hours. In public places, she is alway leashed and very well behaved. She just needs a little more work and size. I can handle a few things being chewed (not totally destroyed, just moved and chewed if it allows her to think I trust her completely.) If it starts to look like sever panic attack, I will crate her for her own good, I am just going with what has worked in the past with high energy dogs. You have to look at the dog, and see how it thinks, before considering crating.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if introduced correctly a crate isnt a punishment. its a place where she should feel safe and secure. im sure when you dog has a chew toy there is a certain spot in the house where she goes to chew it, undisturbed. i bet its like a corner or someplace dark. when my dog has a bone (or something he shouldnt have) he'll immediately take it to his crate because thats "his" spot. he feels safe and secure in there. its his den.

some dogs go to their crate when they've had enough of something (other dog, kids, fireworks, etc). if she thinks her crate is a punishment then you've introduced it wrong.

EDIT- i just fully read your post and you say she goes under the table. thats clearly her den. you should make the crate her den. not some part of your house. people who think crates are punishment and a kind of jail dont have a good understanding of the use and purpose of a crate


----------



## Foots (Apr 6, 2013)

thats clearly her den. you should make the crate her den. not some part of your house. people who think crates are punishment and a kind of jail dont have a good understanding of the use and purpose of a crate

I agree with that. The problem that I have with crates is are people doing it because they don't feel like training the dog, does the dog have uncontrolled anxiety they don't want to deal with, and the last, just how long should a dog be left by itself in a crate before they start being destructive to the dog'a psychy? Like I said, I always worked through the problem, never crated. How do they feel when they see the other dogs running around and they are locked up? I don't know, I guess I am way more into positive training, and I don't want to screw up with this one for sure. Eh, we all have ways of doing things, and different methods work better for different dogs. I might start putting a crate up and throw all the toys and chews in t, along with something soft to lay on and see if she wants it. If she likes it, I will ease her into staying in it for a few minutes at a time, and extend the time gradually. If you can tell me the best ways to have a positive effect on the dog, when they can see the others free, and them in their crate I would appriciate it. Like I said, I have trained and rehabbed so many, without ever using a crate, so even with a very good understanding of a dog's mind, I don't know everything and am willing to listen and try something that works for others.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Foots said:


> thats clearly her den. you should make the crate her den. not some part of your house. people who think crates are punishment and a kind of jail dont have a good understanding of the use and purpose of a crate
> 
> I agree with that. The problem that I have with crates is are people doing it because they don't feel like training the dog, does the dog have uncontrolled anxiety they don't want to deal with, and the last, just how long should a dog be left by itself in a crate before they start being destructive to the dog'a psychy? Like I said, I always worked through the problem, never crated. How do they feel when they see the other dogs running around and they are locked up? I don't know, I guess I am way more into positive training, and I don't want to screw up with this one for sure. Eh, we all have ways of doing things, and different methods work better for different dogs. I might start putting a crate up and throw all the toys and chews in t, along with something soft to lay on and see if she wants it. If she likes it, I will ease her into staying in it for a few minutes at a time, and extend the time gradually. If you can tell me the best ways to have a positive effect on the dog, when they can see the others free, and them in their crate I would appriciate it. Like I said, I have trained and rehabbed so many, without ever using a crate, so even with a very good understanding of a dog's mind, I don't know everything and am willing to listen and try something that works for others.


With all the amazing things you've accomplished thus far, I find it even more amazing that you have to ask how to crate your dog.

The way you've managed to teach your dog that it's wonderful to get your slippers, it can also be wonderful to get some rest and relaxation in the crate.
The same positive reenforcement methods.


----------



## Foots (Apr 6, 2013)

LOL, I don't know, I have always acted like any dog brought in is just a human speaking a different language. Any suggestions as to the right way to do it would seriously be appriciated. I feel a little tense about this dog needing to turn out perfect as possible and I have a deadline in a matter of speaking. My deadline is my health, mobility and pain levels. If I damage her thinking she is my most favorite good dog, I know how hard it can be to build confidence. How long does it take before you can shut the door behind them and they not feel locked in and panic? I just truly have never used a crate. I have had dogs that suffered neglect in crates and kennels, and it is hard to get them used to having freedom. Which is probably why I never tried using one.


----------



## Foots (Apr 6, 2013)

*crate or no crate?*

Ok, you guys were right. She does like her crate. It is her escape pod when she has something she doesn't want to share with the other dogs, lol. 
I was so worried she would think we were punishing her, but you all get a pat on the back because you were right. I don't worry too much when I have to work and no one is home. I kind of have her crate set up like a jungle gym for a puppy. It is extra large, so she has room to walk around. I hung toys from the top, and one of my blankets. 
I had to stop training her for a little while due to health problems, (couldn't walk), but I am starting over going through what she already learned and reenforcing it. She is pretty amazing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

way to go Kira and Foots! 

A word of caution though, we've had a few people post up recently how their puppies chewed and swallowed bits of blankets or toys while in the crate. Some ended up at the vet for emergency surgery too. Same with toys, especially soft toys. 

I used to put a blanket in with the young ones while crated for something soft to sleep on and found they mushed the blanket to the back of the crate and would lay on the bare surface of the crate too. So IMO it's just not worth the risk of the puppy chewing and swallowing something it shouldn't.

I would put a kong stuffed with edible goodies. Some people put a little peanut butter in the kong, freeze it and then put it in the crate as they leave. Gives the puppy something to 'work' on and is a treat too.



Foots said:


> Ok, you guys were right. She does like her crate. It is her escape pod when she has something she doesn't want to share with the other dogs, lol.
> I was so worried she would think we were punishing her, but you all get a pat on the back because you were right. I don't worry too much when I have to work and no one is home. I kind of have her crate set up like a jungle gym for a puppy. It is extra large, so she has room to walk around. I hung toys from the top, and one of my blankets.
> I had to stop training her for a little while due to health problems, (couldn't walk), but I am starting over going through what she already learned and reenforcing it. She is pretty amazing.


----------

